# Vegas for real



## Thom Emery (Feb 4, 2011)

It's official. The Orleans Casino will be hosting the $125,000 USA Barbecue Championship in Las Vegas May 21 - 22. The world's richest purse will pay $25,000 for Grand, top 20 overall and through 50 places in each category.

Our website www.smokeonthewaterbbq.com will be updated by end of next week with registration details. It will be a KCBS sanctioned event with certified judges.

Entry fee is $500 and includes 20 amp of electricity and water. Also, the casino is offering $50 in slot play, 3 buffets, show tickets, complimentary drinks, one pull on the million dollar slot machine ($150 value) and will cash winner's checks.

Teams will be checked in Friday with the contest starting on Saturday and judging on Sunday. Room  rates for both judges and teams is $36/night for Thursday and Sunday
$75/night for Friday and Saturday.

Smoke on the Water signed a long term deal with the casino with the goal of $500,000 purse within five years. The annual event will always be held third weekend in May along with a ribfest for the public to eat champion barbecue. Let the flames begin!!!

Please forward to any cook team or KCBS Certified Judge who might be interested in this information.  If you have any names with E Mail addresses that you could share with us, it would be appreciated if you could send those by E Mail to me (Betty Cates).

Ron Cates in todays email


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like a real winner. It would be fun to go as a spectator and enjoy some samples.


----------



## ssbbqguy (Feb 4, 2011)

Going to be interesting to see who goes where. In my racing days this would be known as cherry picking, meaning going where you had the best chance.  I'll miss Little Rock, but will have plenty to do around the midwest. Congrats to Ron and staff for working this idea of making money while having fun.Steve.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Sounds like a real winner. It would be fun to go as a spectator and enjoy some samples.



Lew why be a spectator, you cook and I'll be your "Pit Bitch," I think two old retirees we could win some money.


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2011)

Thom, my wife and I just got confirmation that we are accepted as judges for this event.  You gonna be there.  It would be nice to meet you.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 19, 2011)

Damn it Thom. Now I wanna do that one too. We'll be just recovering from Stagecoach.


----------



## StarvinMarvinsBBQ (Feb 19, 2011)

This sounds like fun!  We may have to look into it!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 19, 2011)

Would not be surprised to see the Wade family show up for that one. And most likely walk off with the bulk of the money


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 21, 2011)

Thom,,,Descussed it with the Team,,,, We Are In! Veeeeaaaagaaaaaas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry we couldn't do Palm Springs but well see ya at StageCoach!


----------



## Griff (May 19, 2011)

Any Centralites going to be in Vegas this weekend?  I have work in Portland, OR on Monday and Tuesday, and Mama and I are judging at this event since we are going to be in the neighborhood.  Would like to hook up with any board members going there.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like a blast. But alas, low dough, no dough. :roll:  Take lot's of pics Bob please. Cool you guy's are in as Judges. That's sure to be fun.


----------

